# MTP Drivers Not Workin



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S

I unlocked rooted and everything from my work computer. I went home today for the first time to start developing at home and i cant get mtp driver working. Im on windows 7 64 bit. Any ideas?


----------



## drose6102

I had the same issues. The windows drivers that auto install when I first plugged in my 7 would only see if I switched it to P2P. I had to un install the drivers and manually install the naked drivers through the device manager.

The drivers I used 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1379875

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

